# calibration of soundcard using Ci1



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey guys I am having trouble calibrating my sound card using the Steinberg ci1 I ran loopback from right input to right output this is what I get
Does it look correct? 











James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nope, that’s not a good one. Make sure the monitor is turned off. :T

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry Wayne monitor not sure what you mean. Is that in rew software.

:-/

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

I am using a laptop so not sure what u mean by monitor? 
Sorry Wayne

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s in the sound card. Depending on the model it may have an “on/off” setting or “input/computer.” Set it for “off” or “computer.” If there is no provision to turn the monitor off, you’ll need a different sound card in order to use REW.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

I have a Steinburg CI1 it has a mix knob says input on one end and the other says DAW
Is this what needs to be set to input? or something else?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yeah, it’s pretty irritating that the manufacturers can’t come up with a universal designation for this thing. From what I can see from pictures on the internet, it appears that “DAW” is what you want. With the knob set all the way to "DAW" you should be able to run a loop-back sound card calibration.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok I think I figured it out but wow please tell me what this means lol


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

ok another go what about this one Wayne

:dontknow:


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Here are a couple of examples of successful calibrations.



















Either way, you want to uncheck the "Phase" box.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe this might help?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/69899-sound-card-settings.html


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Could it be the guitar chord I am using? Should it be different?

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Could be, try a G#7 rather than a Cm. 

Oh wait, you mean the cable? If it can get sound from your guitar to your amp it should work for loopback. It might be that you have the levels set too high or too low somewhere. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I may know why my graphs are all over place.
My behringer amp and AVR is running the amp is loud
Should I shut this off while running 
The soundcard calibration?

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh ya I received the replacement minidsp today. Looks like they are shipping with power adapter now











James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry could someone comment on if stereo and amp should be off while soundcard configuration is running 
Does room need to be silent?

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

nuten said:


> I think I may know why my graphs are all over place.
> My behringer amp and AVR is running the amp is loud
> Should I shut this off while running
> The soundcard calibration?


The sound card calibration is a closed loop between the card’s input and output. There is no way an acoustical signal can have any effect on it.

Which input are you using, #1 or #2?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Right in and right out
Saw somewhere configuration can be done using headphone jack? 
Anyway I try again a a bit 
Thanks man

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

By that do you mean "2/R?" The jack labeling is counter-intuitive, so I can’t tell from your reply if you’re going “right” by the labeling on the panel, or the actual physical “right.”

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Labeling on the ci1

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## nuten (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry 
R out
2R in

James Taylor a.k.a. (Nute)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Have you tried Ch. 1 in and out?

Regards,
Wayne


----------

